# Propel & contact SLR clip on bars and computer mount



## alan_graham (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my new Propel last week... It's excellent thanks for asking. 

The original stories around the launch mentioned clip on aero bars and a mount for the Garmin Edge, as non of the standard after market stuff fits onto the Contact SLR Aero handlebars. I haven't seen any mention of these since, my LBS doesn't know about them, and I can't find anything on the Giant site.

Does anyone know anything about these? Price, when they're being released... do they exist?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

alan_graham said:


> The original stories around the launch mentioned clip on aero bars and a mount for the Garmin Edge, as non of the standard after market stuff fits onto the Contact SLR Aero handlebars. I haven't seen any mention of these since, my LBS doesn't know about them, and I can't find anything on the Giant site.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these? Price, when they're being released... do they exist?
> 
> Alan


if you google 'robert gesink giant propel' go to his twitter feed and you can see his current training setup. Not clip on, but TT style bars.


----------

